# Going to make pot brownies first time



## spikey007 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey guys i need help, i am a newbie at making ganja food. I want to make a lot of brownies to give to friends and also to have for personals ... So i was wondering how much pot is needed to make them potent ... How many could i make in one batch or how does it all work ?? Lol i have 2 ounces of regular bud right now, nothing special just reggie.

Thanks guys


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Feb 26, 2009)

I always make brownies out of my blender hash, They are great and some times way too strong, the most HASH i have used in a 9 by 13 pan is 9 grams and then I put all my left over little popcorn buds in it too. The thing to do with pot or hash is to dissolve it in the oil that takes the trichs off the weed and spreads it throughout the pan. I would if I were you crush the pot then put it in the oil. But that's just me but I do make some killer brownies!! The problem is that you eat one get the munchies and then you eat another and so on until you can't move from the couch! So make a batch with and a batch without so you can munch down and still be able to function LOL


----------



## spikey007 (Feb 27, 2009)

hell yea dude sounds good, but question is should i use like a whole OZ??? like make 2 pans and put 14 grams in each?? The bud is regular nothing special but i willl extract it in b utter the right way so would that work?


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Feb 28, 2009)

It will work GREAT try it you'll like it.....


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah man, you can use whatever amount you want, just be careful and experiment with caution! i've used this recipe before, worked like a charm. https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/100957-how-make-cannabutter-w-pics.html

enjoy


----------



## dbo24242 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey there

When i make brownies I use at least 2-4 grams and 8g if I want stronger brownies. Buy some brownies that use oil and buy some vegetable oil. Grind up the weed fine, get a pan on the stove and put a little more oil than the recipe calls for in there. Put ground weed in there so all of it is submerged, stir it around and turn the heat up to low or 2. maybe 3 depending on your stove but you don't want the oil to smoke or crackle or act up in any way, it should just calmly sit on the heat for 30 minutes to 2 hours, however long you feel necessary. Stir occasionally. Then you remove it from the heat, pour it into a seperate container, like a pyrex measuring cup, through a fine strainer. I use a pretty fine meshed one, but its big enough to let some of the finer particles through, which is a good thing for some, but not for people who dislike the taste. So now you have your oil. Let it cool down, mix up the brownies according to the recipe using the marijuana cooking oil and you are gonna get high as f*[email protected] It smells really weedy when you cook the oil, but the brownies just smell delicious.


----------



## dbo24242 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh yeah, the good brownies, like Ghirardeli, call for oil and not butter. Oil brownies just taste better in my opinion. bake a few minutes below the recipe for a really yummy brownie


----------

